# Elephant Nose & Bichir Tank Mate Discussion (HELP NEEDED)



## ElephantNose98 (9 mo ago)

Hello all.

I am going to be getting a bichir (either Senegal or Delhzi) along with an Elephant Nose Fish. They will start in my rectangular 75 gallon tank.

I was hoping to get some advice on what else can go in the tank?

I was looking at the following:
Gourami's - any thoughts?
Angelfish or Discus - any thoughts?
Congo Tetras and/or Beckford's Pencilfish - any thoughts?
Red Tail Shark? - I really like this but do not know if it can work?

ALSO OPEN TO MORE IDEAS JUST DROP THEM BELOW

Thank you all


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No discus, needs are special, congo tetras would be good for this setup, I would say no to red tail as tit would be in competition for the same space.


----------



## ElephantNose98 (9 mo ago)

susankat said:


> No discus, needs are special, congo tetras would be good for this setup, I would say no to red tail as tit would be in competition for the same space.


So bichir and elephant nose and congo's. What about gourami or angelfish? Should those be included?


----------



## ElephantNose98 (9 mo ago)

ElephantNose98 said:


> So bichir and elephant nose and congo's. What about gourami or angelfish? Should those be included?


It also has lot of plants


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Go with a Gourami, if dwarf you can have more,


----------



## The Fish Lady (9 mo ago)

ElephantNose98 said:


> So bichir and elephant nose and congo's. What about gourami or angelfish? Should those be included?


Hi! Gouramis are awesome! Very hardy! I have them with my Elephant nose!! The Elephant Nose loves to hide!😃
Angelfish are very territorial! Just beware, my friend!!
Good luck! Great choices!


----------

